# Sci-fi 'dungeon' maps/tiles



## Kris (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all 

Since I watched Aliens again the other night (probably for about the 100th time  ), I figured that I would have a go at drawing a sci-fi 'dungeon' map for a change (as I've only really drawn fantasy maps etc. in the past):





I've purposely left it uncluttered (and just included stuff that's pretty much immovable), just to keep it simple and to not tie it down to any particular type of encounter.

I've also blown it up to miniatures scale here: sci_fi_01.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
...just in case it is of use to anyone  (as I don't really own any sci-fi games myself - though I hope to rectify that soon).

Anyway, I hope you like it, and that someone out there can make some use of it.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 10, 2010)

Kris said:


> I've also blown it up to miniatures scale here: sci_fi_01.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
> ...just in case it is of use to anyone



Thanks! I just printed it in case my group's Dark Heresy GM or Rogue Trader GM can make use of it. Unmarked versions of the maps are always useful.

One thing, if making a printable version, removing dark empty space _really_ will save on ink. White might look stark, but ink is expensive.


----------



## Kris (Jun 11, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> ...but ink is expensive.




Indeed ...quite possibly the most expensive liquid in the world  (or so they would have us believe considering the price they charge us for the stuff  ).

I'll change the pdf version a little later on and do as you suggested.

Also, here's another I've just finished up:




...pdf to follow


----------



## Kris (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, I've altered the first pdf (though I've left a slightly visible pattern where the dark area was - to aid with cutting out), and I've also uploaded the pdf (battlemat version) of the second one as well:

sci_fi_02.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage


----------



## Kris (Jun 12, 2010)

Since I've just got hold of the BRP book and the Savage Worlds book (giving me a host of possible settings, including sci-fi/near-future), I'm now considering expanding on these maps a little, and perhaps creating a few more of these layouts with exits/entrances on different walls (in a similar fashion to the 'dungeon every day' project I did last year).

I very much doubt I'll do one a day like last time (maybe not even one a week), but I think an initial nine 'dungeons' with entrances/exits placed something like this...




...will be a good starting place ...maybe?


----------



## Kris (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's the next one:




...and the pdf battlemat version: sci_fi_03.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

When drawing this I kinda had the idea in my head of the players defending area 4 (perhaps covering the north and south passages) while aliens/bugs/plague-zombies or whatever are hammering away at the reinforced glass to the west, and more are attempting to slowly crawl along the narrow/low tunnels with the conveyors (very slowly if the players manage to get the conveyors working first  ).


I've also had a go at drawing a few simple doors and dead ends here: 
sci_fi_ends_and_exits_1.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
...as I figured it would be better to have the doors as separate pieces rather than include them on the maps themselves.


----------



## Kris (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's the next one that I've got finished:




...and the pdf battlemat version: sci_fi_04.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Which means I'm almost half way through this initial set of nine (well 10 if you include the doors download ...so I guess that means I am actually half way there  ).


----------



## Kris (Jun 17, 2010)

And here's a quick example of what they might look like when pieced together to make a large complex:


----------



## Kris (Jun 19, 2010)

Since it's 'free rpg day' today I thought I would try and get another one of these maps finished ...and uploaded  




...and the pdf battlemat (miniatures) version can be downloaded here: sci_fi_05.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Also note that I've added a second page to the misc/doors pdf 

Anyway, I hope you guys like it and/or find it useful.


----------



## Kris (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's another...




...and the pdf battlemat: sci_fi_06.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Jun 26, 2010)

These maps are very cool.  I'm not playing in a sci-fi style game right now...  But when I do, these maps will most definitely come in handy (I bet that they would work pretty well as locations inside an imperial star destroyer or the death star.  woo hoo!)


----------



## Rodney Baxter (Jun 30, 2010)

These maps are really great dude.
Q: how did you make them?

Did you follow any tutorials or something?
If you've got a link or anything let me know.


----------



## Kris (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words (and xp) everyone 




Rodney Baxter said:


> Q: how did you make them?



I have drawn them using a mix of vector graphics (to get the basic shapes drawn) and photoshop (to add the details, shading, textures, etc.).

The vector graphics software I am using is called Greenstreet Draw 4 (it's pretty old now and basically a poor man's version of something like adobe illustrator), though you can download something very similar for free nowadays called inkscape.




Rodney Baxter said:


> Did you follow any tutorials or something?
> If you've got a link or anything let me know.



Unfortunately I don't have a tutorial that I can point you towards - as I've basically just developed this style through trial and error myself (and am still developing it as I'm going along  )




Michael Silverbane said:


> I'm not playing in a sci-fi style game right now...  But when I do, these maps will most definitely come in handy



If you do get round to using any (or anyone else does for that matter) it would be great to hear how you get on 


Anyway, I'm still planning to do 3 more at this size (though I'm currently doing a few weapon illustrations for a friend's game right now), and after that I might take a few requests for smaller maps (perhaps just one room that can fit on one or two pages at battlemat scale) if folks are interested (and assuming those requests are within my limited capabilities  ).


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2010)

I've noticed recently that my firewall has been warning me about Box.net on occasion (the place I have been using to store the pdf's) - and so I've also put them on a page of their own on my website ...here:
sci-fi dungeons

And although I've still not got round to drawing the last three maps yet, I did do a similar one for the 'Grand OGL wiki' at the beginning of the month ...which you can find here (at the bottom of the page ...assuming you are checking this in July 2010):
Dm Sketchpad - The Grand OGL Wiki


----------

